# First time looking for morels/ advice



## Infinity (10 mo ago)

Hi all, I like to find and learn about different mushrooms. This year I really want to find morels, I tried looking around Arcadia lake today, but I don't know know if I'm too early in this area. What parts of Oklahoma are good spots to start? Would the Keystone ancient forest be a good start? Will it be too dry for there to be any tomorrow? How long do the seasons last? I know mushrooms can be fickle and from what I heard it seems like they have a very short season. Any help would be much appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Bex (9 mo ago)

Infinity said:


> Hi all, I like to find and learn about different mushrooms. This year I really want to find morels, I tried looking around Arcadia lake today, but I don't know know if I'm too early in this area. What parts of Oklahoma are good spots to start? Would the Keystone ancient forest be a good start? Will it be too dry for there to be any tomorrow? How long do the seasons last? I know mushrooms can be fickle and from what I heard it seems like they have a very short season. Any help would be much appreciated, thank you!


I live just outside the city- I grew up in Eastern Oklahoma- now I’m trying here. I too went to Arcadia 2 times- I see good conditions except not the trees I’ve been accustomed to finding them. But the further East of I-35 is your best bet- think marshy woody close to a bedrock with water…not looking only around a river- but like a football field away maybe? Anyone else?


----------



## JethroFromTheOsage (10 mo ago)

I've only been hunting morels for a few years, but the thing that's helped me the most is knowing my trees. Hunt the trees and not the shrooms, and you'll spend way less time wandering around for nothing. Elm flats have been by far the most productive for me. Also, they're easier for me to see at night with a good spot light. Hope this helps


----------



## Chet huston (Apr 13, 2017)

I agree with the elm flats statement.if you only look around dead or dying elm trees you will be off to a good start.im not from your state but if you can find dying elm trees .my guess is always yes please....


----------

